# Removing add-ins from MS Outlook 2010



## UbtchaNOVA (Aug 3, 2010)

I have a conflict between an add-in from my ESET Security Suite and MS Outlook 2010; at least that is what the folks at ESET tell me. They said I would have to remove their anti-spam add-in from Outlook. No problem find the add-in, but Outlook won't let me remove it! The message Outlook is giving me is "This add-in is installed for all users on this computer and can only be connected or disconnected by an administrator." I HAVE ADMINISTRATOR PERMISSIONS and in fact installed ESET while logged into my account. So I am stuck trying to figure out how to remove this flaming add-in so that Outlook doesn't want to restart every time I try to close the app. (At which time I open Task Manager and kill the Outlook process.) If a suggestion is to remove the add-in via the Control Panel, "where" in Windows 7 Control Panel is this capability found? Thanks very much.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Would it not make more sense to just log in as administrator, disable it and be done with it? Or is there an option to modify the installation of ESET to remove that part of the software?


----------



## danyt1967 (Aug 19, 2010)

To remove the Eset add in from outlook.
Open Eset smart security, press F5 (or go to advanced set-up).
Under the section miscellaneous, click on email client integration (last item at the bottom).
Un-click integrate into Microsoft Outlook.

Press OK and you should be good.


----------

